# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Fizz from Corrie chats all about Corrie and more!

## LukeandLucyFM

Hey guys, 

We wanted to let you know that in our latest episode of the podcast we have Fizz (Jennie McAlpine) on the phone for a chin wag about life on the street, 15 years of being Fizz, Hope's cancer storyline and some gossip about what she's filming this week. 

You can hear the episode right here- 

https://audioboom.com/boos/4382103-e...zz-from-corrie

Or via iTunes here- https://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/...366129844&mt=2

We can't wait to hear what you think!  :Smile: 

L&L

----------

